# Basement Window Well



## keithk85 (Dec 30, 2009)

:help:I just bought my home and I have a big problem. My basement window well fills up and eventually floods my basement every time it rains. I installed a plastic well cover which helps with light rain. I inspected the top and side to see if any water was coming from here and they both looked and felt dry. I then removed a thin layer of rock from the bottom %26 I could see the water coming up from the bottom and from the sides below the metal well. The hole for the well itself is only 8"deeper then the bottom of the window and the metal window well goes only 2-3" lower then the bottom of the window. Below the metal well the curved walls are dirt and the bottom of the pit is half concrete(foundation side towards window) and the other half is dirt (side by the metal well). I am planning on digging up the ground and installing a drain in the spring but I need something to get through this winter. Could I fill the bottom with quikcrete, clay or some kind of rubber up to the bottom of the
 metal well and seal it to the metal well to keep the water out until better weather in the spring? 
I found out that this house originally only had a crawl space and the original owner dug it out himself. With that said I do not even know if there are any foundation drains. I was also told by one of my neighbors that this has been an on going problem. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Con65 (Jan 3, 2010)

You didn't indicate if you had gutters.

I've had similar window well problems in our current house. I was able to determine that the cause was that the slope of our lot and the location of the runoff from our roof that allowed water to collect near the foundation and run into the window wells. I wasn't able to block the water.

Eliminated the problem by (1) Adding gutter downspout extensions that took the runoff 10 feet from the foundation; (2) spade and shovel work to modify the slope of our lot alongside the foundation; and (3) adding a gutter above one window well.

I got the most benefit from the downspout extensions.


----------



## Superpack (Jan 5, 2010)

Set a piping drain in the bottom of the window wells. Maybe not that common to find but it would definitely heal any standing water, no matter the cause. You do see this same problem in basement access these days. Lots of houses built without bulkhead doors. Some have drain line built into the landing areas outside. Some don't, depend on soil drainage. Heavy rain, Murphy's Laws go into effect.

Best Regards,


----------

